# Mold Making Tutorials



## TashaBird (Dec 8, 2020)

I’m considering getting into silicone mold making. Do you have any links or tutorials, advice or tips? I’ve searched the forum and haven’t found much on the subject. I’d like to be able to take an object, or sculpt one, and then make a silicone mold from it.
Thank you!


----------



## Ford (Dec 8, 2020)

A lot of silicone molding used in other fileds. Have you tried YouTube. Just a thought. Good luck.


----------



## Megan (Dec 8, 2020)

The only method I have tried that I wouldn't suggest is the hardware store silicone and dish soap method. It produces acetic acid which although harmless, the smell never cured out of my mold and I wasn't willing to use it afterward anyway. 

I looked up mold making videos on youtube, there are a lot of them by resin crafters.  I used smooth-on OOMOO 25, although you probably would like to go with a softer curing silicone if you want to make a soap mold. I found this one to be a little hard and brittle (well, not brittle, but not as flexible as I would have liked.)


----------



## TashaBird (Dec 8, 2020)

@Megan knowing what NOT to start with is super helpful! Thank you!


----------



## Jillyb (Dec 8, 2020)

I'd check out cosplay or mask making tutorials. They use alot of silicone..


----------



## dibbles (Dec 8, 2020)

There are quite a few YouTube videos. I don't have time to go look for them now, but I Dream in Soap and Spicy Pinecone come to mind.


----------



## The Park Bench (Dec 8, 2020)

I have the smooth on silicone stuff in my soap shack to try mold making with but haven't braved it yet.  So I will be watching this feed!


----------



## glendam (Dec 8, 2020)

I have done the ones with the dishwashing method, did not have an issue with the vinegar smell, though it did take days to go away:

And the ones with the silicone kits from Hobby Lobby:  
And lately with a silicone kit I bought from amazon (for a column embed):

Will be happy to help if you have any questions.  I have also tried the cornstach and silicone method but favor the dishwashing method better.


----------



## TashaBird (Dec 8, 2020)

@glendam of course you have! You make such great stuff! Thank you for the videos YAY!


----------



## TashaBird (Dec 9, 2020)

@glendam with the unicorn, were you able to use the mold again? If so, how did you keep it from leaking?


----------



## glendam (Dec 9, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> @glendam of course you have! You make such great stuff! Thank you for the videos YAY!


You are most welcome!  I will say that the silicone from hardware store and dishwashing method is perhaps the cheapest way if you are making small molds that you won't be using all the time  (They can tear  with use if overstretched).  The stuff from Amazon (or hobby lobby) that makes a very fluid/pourable silicone, is very good but pricey and has a short shelf life.  It needs to be used I believe within 6 months of purchase.  Be mindful of what you make a mold of, bc of copyright stuff if you are going to sell it, but other  than that, have fun!


----------



## glendam (Dec 9, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> @glendam with the unicorn, were you able to use the mold again? If so, how did you keep it from leaking?


I did use it again, but since I was using it with soap dough, it did not leak.  If I was making it for MP or cold process, I would probably put it in a container of a similar shape so that if there is any leakage it would be contained, it would be tricky though.  I made a mold of a lamb once for MP and to avoid leakage, I did not cut it but made it open at the bottom.  Removing the figure was tricky and that was when I learn molds could tear over time if over stretched!


----------



## earlene (Dec 10, 2020)

I have also made molds with silicone caulking & dish soap.  And I have used the Naphtha + silicone caulking method. Both have a strong odor, but the latter is the worst of the two.  Plus Naphtha is a flammable chemical, so you have to be pretty cautious with it generally.  I have also used the cornstarch + silicone method.  I think it was that one (cornstarch) that became brittle over time.  

My recommendation if you try any these methods is to set up a work space in your garage or better yet, at a picnic table in the back yard.  Even outdoors on a deck is preferable to smelling up your home.  I've done it outside and as long as the weather is good, there the molds stayed to cure.  

As for the odor, the caulking smell is bad enough on it's own, but with cornstarch it eventually wasn't so bad.  The worst one was the Naphtha + silicone mold.  The odor never seemed to go away, but we tossed it eventually anyway, so I can't say how long that one would have taken to dissipate.

But here's a video on that method if you are interested:


When I did it, I used more Naphtha than this guy, and in fact, painted the material onto to the surface, so that is probably part of the reason it was so awful smelling.


----------

